# Right of way on left turn at traffic light



## Vadka (Jan 12, 2009)

I was told by my friend that the first car at the intersection with the traffic light has the right of way to turn left (in front of the oncoming traffic going straight) when the light changes to green (no turn arrows). This rule sounds illogical to me and I couldn't find any confirmation to it on the internet, however, this information came from someone I trust. Please clarify if that law exists or that is just a common courtesy practiced in the neighborhood where my friend lives. Thanks.


----------



## wgciv (Jan 4, 2007)

*Question:*


Vadka said:


> I was told by my friend that the first car at the intersection with the traffic light has the right of way to turn left (in front of the oncoming traffic going straight) when the light changes to green (no turn arrows). This rule sounds illogical to me and I couldn't find any confirmation to it on the internet, however, this information came from someone I trust. Please clarify if that law exists or that is just a common courtesy practiced in the neighborhood where my friend lives. Thanks.


*Answer:*


Vadka said:


> I was told by my friend that the first car at the intersection with the traffic light has the right of way to turn left (in front of the oncoming traffic going straight) when the light changes to green (no turn arrows). This rule sounds illogical to me and I couldn't find any confirmation to it on the internet, however, this information came from someone I trust. Please clarify if that law exists or that is just a common courtesy practiced in the neighborhood where my friend lives. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Anyone making a left turn has to yield to oncoming traffic; that's probably one of the most common reasons for crashes....they thought they could make it, or didn't see the oncoming car.


----------



## Vadka (Jan 12, 2009)

Hey, no need to be insulting. This information seemed to me just as ridiculous as it seems to you and this is precisely the reason why I asked the question in the first place. I also don't think it's up to you to advise me to take any driving courses. I don't live in Massachussets and visiting Boston on occasion I just wanted to be clear on the rules. Way to welcome someone new into your forum.


----------



## Vadka (Jan 12, 2009)

thank you Delta, I thought so too


----------



## Vadka (Jan 12, 2009)

accepted. and thanks


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Someone please pass the popcorn.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Vadka said:


> I don't live in Massachussets and visiting Boston on occasion I just wanted to be clear on the rules.


I've been driving in about 20 other states and never had an issue over making a left turn as long as I yeilded to oncoming traffic.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't think that the law would be much different in most other states.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

This little bit of driving pisses me off to no end. I gig everyone I see pull this shit, especially when I am the first in line on the other side of the intersection. Fail to yield to oncoming traffic, and about 10 minutes of your time, thanks pay or appeal in 20 days. That and people who go straight in the turn only lanes,those are my pet peeves.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Johnny Law said:


> This little bit of driving pisses me off to no end. I gig everyone I see pull this shit, especially when I am the first in line on the other side of the intersection. Fail to yield to oncoming traffic, and about 10 minutes of your time, thanks pay or appeal in 20 days. That and people who go straight in the turn only lanes,those are my pet peeves.


Not only that, but it pisses every other motorist off so much you look like a douche of you don't address it.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Vadka said:


> Hey, no need to be insulting. *This information seemed to me just as ridiculous as it seems to you* and this is precisely the reason why I asked the question in the first place. I also don't think it's up to you to advise me to take any driving courses. I don't live in Massachussets and visiting Boston on occasion I just wanted to be clear on the rules. Way to welcome someone new into your forum.


Well then, Captain obvious, if it quacks like a duck, and walks like a duck, then your friend must be mildly retarded....Thanks for asking yet another bone head question here on "ask a cop."

With a name like Vadka....Is that the same as saying Fack Off?


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Johnny Law said:


> This little bit of driving pisses me off to no end. I gig everyone I see pull this shit, especially when I am the first in line on the other side of the intersection. Fail to yield to oncoming traffic, and about 10 minutes of your time, thanks pay or appeal in 20 days. That and people who go straight in the turn only lanes,those are my pet peeves.


You'd go out of your mind in Worcester then. Here it's a sign of weakness if you don't turn in front of oncoming traffic. Apparently the Worcesterites think if they've waited longer than 20 seconds or have their turn signal on to turn or pull in to traffic,* they* have the right of way no matter what. And turn only lane signs are always for the *other* guy...


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Worcester is in a world of its own....I like how people walk into on-coming traffic, I mean 30-40 mph, and then stare you down as you jack on your breaks so you don't hit them....Seems to only happen in Worcester....


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Vadka said:


> Way to welcome someone new into your forum.


The welcoming committee was voted OUT when Question 2 was voted IN. We were really trying to tell you to GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE !!!!!!!!!! Now please take our advice. Go turn left in front of a LOCOMOTIVE.


----------



## Mattyc (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Andy's gf?


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

Deuce said:


> ...or have their turn signal on to turn or pull in to traffic...


What pussy uses their turn signal?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2009)

I do think it is stupid that MA Hwy & local DPWs insist on putting the must turn lane signs at the end of the lane when it is too late. Yes, the operators must make the turn, but why not put the sign at a point that makes sense? Then the real ahole driver will have no excuse.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

midwatch said:


> What pussy uses their turn signal?


The ones using them as decoys. Ya know, like a head fake..


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Question answered.


----------

